# A few pictures of our new baby, Biscuit



## kcollier (Apr 2, 2012)

He has the most beautiful blue eyes (yes, I may be a little biased)


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaaah Biscuit is very cute and yes he does have beautiful blue eyes


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

He is very pretty,is he an f2 and is he a merle? x


----------



## kcollier (Apr 2, 2012)

mandym said:


> He is very pretty,is he an f2 and is he a merle? x


Thank you. He is actually an f1. His mom was a black cocker and the dad a white poodle. A couple of people have asked if he was a merle. I thought merle indicated a color pattern. Can it also be a solid color? He is a very odd color, almost like a cashmere or champagne. The vet said he is very light on pigmentation, maybe contributing to the coat color. He has pink everything...pads of his feet, nose, mouth and eyelids. He is the cutest and sweetest thing and quickly becoming my son's best friend.


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

He's adorable!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh my god. How cute. Beautiful eyes. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow what an unusual colour - and blue eyes 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?nnlt53


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

oh gosh so adorable! What a beautiful baby  It goes to show that the cockapoos can end up any colour! Black mama, white papa and this gorgeous baby


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

He is gorgeous ... very unusual which is wonderful ... some merles can be hided as they are so pale, but merle or not merle he is stunning


----------

